# Hope you can sleep well every night...



## miki23

Hi, 
I need help on translating the following English sentences into Korean please...
thank you...><!!

"Hope you can sleep well every night.
Hope the doggie will take care of you.
I am really sorry for all the trouble I have caused you.
Thank you for everything.
I will miss you...
Please always be happy!"


----------



## maghanish2

I can only translate a few of them since my Korean isn't that good, but here are my tries:

Hope you can sleep well every night. - 모든 밤에 잘 자길 바랍니다
Hope the doggie will take care of you.
I am really sorry for all the trouble I have caused you.
Thank you for everything. - 모든 것을 고맙습니다
I will miss you... - 널 보고 싶으겠어요
Please always be happy!"  - 항상 기뻐하세요!

Again, I am not the best at Korean, but those are my tries.  Hope it helps maybe a little!


----------



## want8

"Hope you can sleep well every night.
Hope the doggie will take care of you.
I am really sorry for all the trouble I have caused you.
Thank you for everything.
I will miss you...
Please always be happy!" 

1. in formal Korean
"늘 편안히 주무시길 바랍니다.
강아지가 당신을 잘 돌봐줬으면 좋겠네요.
여태 제가 당신께 염려를 끼쳐드린 점 모두 진심으로 미안해요.
모든 것에 고마워하고 있어요.
당신이 그리울 거에요.
늘 행복하시길 바래요!"

2. in informal Korean
"늘 편안하게 잘 수 있기를 바랄게.
강아지가 널 잘 돌봐줬으면 좋겠어.
여태 너한테 잘못한 일들 모두 사과할게.
모든 것에 고마워하고 있어.
네가 그리울 거야.
늘 행복하길 바랄게!"


----------



## Youngil Hong

The translation of the guy above is perfect!!
 
He must be Korean who studied hard our language.
 
Anyway, I have a little question in the sentence “I am really sorry for all the trouble I have caused you”
 
“I am really sorry for all the trouble I have caused “to” you” seems more right to me.
 
Is my guess wrong??;


----------



## maghanish2

Hmmm, I can understand why you think that you should add the "to", Youngil Hong, but it is actually wrong.  I am not sure why (I don't know grammar very well), but you just need to say "you".


----------



## Youngil Hong

I see. Thank you for reply^^


----------

